# Big tricycle, what is it ???



## Sulley (Jun 8, 2012)

A freind brought this to me and wants it restored, it has a 19" front wheel, its been house painted and im not sure on the origainal color, any help would be great.  Sulley






Its got a cool seat and rear step. That seat is steel but it looks like its covered.





It was origainaly a teal color and the rear step unbolts from the main frame/backbone.


----------



## Sulley (Jun 8, 2012)

I think i found out what it is, late 60s early 70s Columbia what do you guys think.  Sulley


I got a bit of the head badge decal, looks like Co######  .




After lightly blasting it i found some striping on the forks and rear steep that look like the small trike has, yes different but close.





Heres a small version of it i found on Tricycle fedish.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 12, 2012)

Goos sleuthing on that tricycle, Sulley. I was going to guess Hedstrom...would have never guessed Columbia, though I'm not very familiar with later model Columbia tricycles.

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Jun 13, 2012)

Its starting to go back togeighter, she is a breast cancer surviver so i put a few pink things on it LOL while i was blasting the seat i noticed the red on the back of it also it had a white strip around the bottom. The color is a teal but its real hard to get the color to come out in a picture.  Sulley


----------



## Grey Ghost (Nov 20, 2022)

Wow, I think I rode an even earlier version one of those as a kid.
I remember the unusual big wheel and the teal color.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 20, 2022)

I believe that Colson (or Worthington) offered 28” wheeled tricycles in the teens or twenties or so.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 20, 2022)

Sweet! But it does need some paint detailing on the fork.


----------

